# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Pse është 'keq' të lindësh vajzë?

## DI_ANA

Dua te flas dhe te denoj ketu nje mentalitet te vjeter qe ka populli yne persa i perket ardhjes ne jete te nje femije me seks femer....


Nga kohe te vjetra vjen legjenda e Homerit te ri,e vajzes qe u perball me balozin sepse babai i saj ishte plak dhe nuk e mbronte dot.Kjo legjende na percjell shume mesazhe,ca qe i kapim dhe ca qe nuk arrijme dot ti zberthejme.Por nje mesazh,ne kendveshtrimin e sotem dhe ne mendesine tone tradicionale,ku te rinjte do te behen si ne,po ne nuk do te behemi si te rinjte,tregojne se rrenjet jane te kjo legjende,qe plaku te mos sakrifikohet per asgje.Te rrije aty mes jetes dhe vdekjes dhe meqe do iki ai,le te vije dhe ajo mbrapa,aq me teper kur eshte vajze...Por mos dyshoni sepse per djemte eshte me mire,kujtoni rastet kur babai ka dale ne lufte duke marre te birin per trim atehere kur ai ka qene vetem 15 vjec!
Si ne rastin e Homerit te ri,si ne rastin e djemve te Mujit,ka shume prinder edhe ne ditet e sotme ,qe nuk i mbrojne femijet e tyre,nuk marrin pergjegjesite si prinder,si qytetare dhe si njerez.Qe te vazhdoje jeta duhet mbrojtur femija.
Ne tere eksperiencen boterore,kudo eshte punuar per pasardhesin dinjitoz.Ndersa ne asnjehere,qofte ne mite,qofte ne kanun,nuk kemi asnje fjale se si duhet ta mbrojme ne te ardhmen,qe femijet te jene me te mire.Pra qe e ardhmja te jete akoma me e mire.
Duke u nisur nga tradita,vajza eshte gati "send".Kur lind ajo,nxihet shtepia.Nuk nxirret pushke,per te dhene lajmin e ardhjes se nje njeriu,te nje jete te re.Madje edhe ne veshje,edhe ne ushqyerje,edhe ne perkedhelje,jane te tere te kursyer me vajzen.Duke filluar nga nena qe shkarkon mbi vajzen edhe punet,edhe inatet e jetes se saj te pajetuar.Madje gati-gati behen armike,perjashtohen nga jeta e njera tjetres.Njera mendon se vajza e turperon,tjetra mendon "tere bota le ta marre vesh,vetem nena jo".
Kjo strukture te te menduarit dhe te trajtuarit ,fatkeqesisht vazhdon edhe sot.Per shembull,sapo merret vesh seksi femer nepermjet eco-s,nena vete vendos nderprerjen e shtatzenise.Te kthehemi tani te legjenda....
Babait plak vajza i sherben,i gatuan,i ben te gjitha punet e shtepise e,megjithate ai ndjehet fatkeq qe e ka vajze.Kur merr vesh se do t;i marrin vajzen qe t,ja perdorin,nuk i ben pershtypje fare.Ka hallin e pleqerise se vet,qan ,sepse kush do t,i beje hyzmet.Duken te hidhura keto fjale,asnjehere nuk mund t,i gjendemi vajzes tone.Realiteti yne tregon se eshte keshtu.Ne etiketohemi kudo per trafik femeror dhe prostitucion.
Atje ku vajza konsiderohet turp dhe send,natyrisht qe do te ndodhin keto gjera.Eshte detyre e babait.Ka baballare qe i rrahin dhe i fyejne.Kujtoni te tille qe rrahin vajza 14 vjecare,dhe qe i fyejne duku ju thene "bishtperdredhur"!
Ose qe i heqin nga shkolla sapo rriten pak.Dhe kjo behet me mbeshtetjen e plote te nenes.Babai,ne vend qe ti mesoje,vlerat e njerezores,sepse kemi parasysh shprehjen "nena me mekoi,babai me mesoi",ai ka frike ta shohe vajzen e tij si femer ne zhvillim,qe po rritet dhe po zbukurohet.Nuk e perballon dot dhe kjo e ben nervoz.Eshte ai vete i paarrituri dhe i pajetuari.Behet ziliqar dhe keshtu e zgjidh vete problemin me dhune.Nuk e le dhe vajzen te jetoje...
Ajo i ka dhene atij mundesine qe te behet at,te marre pergjegjesi,te mesoje te doje,jo vetem kur t,i sherbejne.Te doje me pergjegjesi.Por ai nuk di te jete mirenjohes.Sepse asnjehere nuk ka marre pergjegjesi...
Ne tere traditen evropiane,mashkulli e mbron femren,madje eshte simboli i honorit (i jep qellim misionit te tij).
Kujtojme legjenden e Helenes se Trojes,babai e saj,i cili therret princat e Greqise per te mbrojtur bijn e tij.Sepse dihej se do ta rrembenin pasi ishte shume e bukur.
Dhe ata u betuan,pra nje baba qe e mbrojti vete,por detyroj te gjithe burrat e Greqise qe ta mbronin ate.
Te gjitha keto i rreshtojme per te treguar se si struktura jone psiqike vazhdon te funksionoje me simbolet qe vijne nga kohe te vjetra dhe nuk i "ajrosim",pra "ti zhvillojme".Qe t,i shohim vajzat si fat i madh dhe jo si turperonjese.Ato behen ashtu sespe ne keshtu i konsiderojme.Nena qe e kthen ne sherbetore dhe tere kohen e kufizon dhe e gjurmon se ku shkon dhe cfare po ben!
Te dy prinderit,me endrrat e tyre perverse,sapo shohin vajzen,u nxitet imagjinata seksuale dhe iu duket se sapo ajo del nga shtepia,do te shkoje diku per te takuar nje mashkull dhe per te hyre ne intimitet me te.
Sesi provokohet kjo gje,kjo ndjesi dhe ky mendim,nuk eshte veshtire te tregohet.Prodhuesit e kesaj situate psikike jane jeta e varfer ekonomiko_kulturore,tradita e dhunshme,shoqeri paragjykuese,ku femra shihet si objekt dhune dhe qenie inferiore,me vlera minimale.Ne shoqerine tone ekziston  dhe mbizoteron akoma koncepti i virgjerise si vlere kryesore per femren.

Pasoja e nje trajtimi te tille te femres...
Shoqeria nuk emancipohet dot,sepse emancipimi vjen pasi te kemi barazi nepermjet formave te specieve njerezore.Ne momentin qe njera sundon,humbet barazia dhe nuk ka me marredhenie,por jane ceshtje pronesie.Njerezit kthehen ne sende dhe jane prone e njeri-tjetrit.Kjo forme marredhenieje ka ekzistuar dhe ekziston dhe pasoja eshte krijimi i nje individi te paemancipuar dhe shoqeri e prapambetur.Ne keto lloj marredheniesh mohohet pikerisht e drejta e te jetuarit.Te tjeret diktojne jeten e tjetrit.Ata qe kane forcen per te vendosur,kujtojne se jane fuqiplote dhe ne aparence jane.Por ne nje menyre te fshehte,personi tjeter,qe nuk mund te vendose per jeten,i krijon te tilla mjedise qe te vuajne te dy njesoj.
Keto lloj marredheniesh punojne me mekanizmat e frikes dhe te dyshimit.E kane te mundur te ndertojne mekanizmat e gezimit dhe te te dashurit.
Nje femer e lindur ne nje familje te tille nuk realizohet dot ne feminitetin e saj,femer,grua,nene.Ajo vertet lind femije,por nuk di ti beje qytetare,burra dhe gra qe mbajne pergjegjesi per veprimet e tyre,qe dine te kontrollojne fjalet e tyre,qe nuk bejne krime ne rruge,qe nuk shajne,qe nuk fyejne.
Me fjalen nder ne kuptojme vetem sferen seksuale,deshirimin seksual te femres.Ndersa nderi qytetar eshte vepra qe ti ben,respekti per punen,pergjegjesite qe merr ne jete,per fjalen,per veprimin dhe per veten...
Nderi eshte veprim i udhehequr nga mendimi dhe jo nga emocioni,sipas tradites sone.



Cfare mendoni per keto mentalitete te "vjetra",po qe ekzistojne akoma ne vendin tone?

----------


## AlbaneZ

Sic ke thene dhe vete "Jane mentalitete te vjetra" Nuk besoj se kjo akoma ndikon tek ciftet.

C'fare do qe te jete eshte nje krijese qe e bere vete dhe duhet ti gezohesh dhe ta besh te lumtur.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Sic ke thene dhe vete "Jane mentalitete te vjetra" Nuk besoj se kjo akoma ndikon tek ciftet.


Sigurisht qe ky mentalitet ekziston akoma,jo neper qytetet e zhvilluara,po ka akoma.....ne shume qytete dhe fshatra te pazhvilluara.

----------


## xhuliana

jam dakord diana......ne ca vende te mbyllura te shqiperise eksiston akoma....
nuk ka me keq per vajzat se sa te nenvleresohen ne kete menyre sidomos per faktin qe jemi ne shek. 21.....te pakten ne kohet e vjetra ashtu ishte e gjithe njerezia....por tani eshte turp per ca prinder qe sillen akoma ne kete menyre....cka duhet te beje prindri eshte ta rrise ta edukoje dhe te beje cfare eshte e mundur per lumturine e femijve te tij, asgje me teper....

----------


## AlbaneZ

> jam dakord diana......ne ca vende te mbyllura te shqiperise eksiston akoma....
> nuk ka me keq per vajzat se sa te nenvleresohen ne kete menyre sidomos per faktin qe jemi ne shek. 21..


Te flasesh per vende te thella normale qe eshte akoma ai mentalitet prej "budallai" ,dhe perderisa jemi ne shek 21-te,mendova dhe thashe me siper qe eshte eleminuar shume nje mentalitet i tille.

----------


## BEHARI

rendesi ka qe te lindin shendosh ne mire,
se djal apo vajz nuk ka problem!

----------


## bebushja

> rendesi ka qe te lindin shendosh ne mire,
> se djal apo vajz nuk ka problem!


plotesisht dakort me BEHARIN

----------


## AlbaneZ

Ore dakort jemi te gjithe por problemi qendron se pse akoma ecin me nje mentalitet te vjeter.

----------


## alibaba

1. Ata qe kane vetem vajza ankohen pse nuk kane nje djale
2. Ata qe kane vetem djem  ankohen pse nuk kane nje vajze.

Ty te ka brejtur fakti numer 1, dhe nuk e ke verejtur faktin numer 2, prandaj ke hapur kete teme.

----------


## DI_ANA

Cfare mendoni per keto mentalitete te "vjetra",po qe ekzistojne akoma ne vendin tone?

Desha pergjigjet tuaja rreth kesaj pyetjeje ju lutem!

----------


## DI_ANA

> 1. Ata qe kane vetem vajza ankohen pse nuk kane nje djale
> 2. Ata qe kane vetem djem  ankohen pse nuk kane nje vajze.
> 
> Ty te ka brejtur fakti numer 1, dhe nuk e ke verejtur faktin numer 2, prandaj ke hapur kete teme.



Sa per mua nuk me ka brejtur as 1 as 2,po e hapa kete teme ne menyre gjenerale dhe jo personale!

----------


## BEHARI

tema eshte me vend ,perderi sa fenomeni ekziston!
por i thojm nevet ai ajo qe ben vajzen ben dhe djalin,
pranda nuk ka pse te shqetsohen njerzit!

----------


## xhuliana

> Ore dakort jemi te gjithe por problemi qendron se pse akoma ecin me nje mentalitet te vjeter.


se shume njeres jane shume injorante....dhe kane dale ne kete bote kot perderisa sillen ne kete menyre me femijet e vet

----------


## King_Arthur

un i kam shume qejf vajzat dhe kur te martohem dua nja tre kater goca  :ngerdheshje:  dhe nje cun sa per pleqeri  :perqeshje:

----------


## Bardhi

Vjaza eshte NENA.  KUSH ESHTE E FORTE DHE ME VLERE  SA AJO.
==================================================  ===========
============
ATU KU SHIKON SHOFERI SHKON MAKINA

----------


## idushe_

> Cfare mendoni per keto mentalitete te "vjetra",po qe ekzistojne akoma ne vendin tone?


Kjo  nuk ekziston vetem ke shqiptaret me    me sa kom degjuar una gjithandej i kan me qef cunat se gocat ..
sic e kan diskutuar dhe ca te tjer  qe ca rencie ka  kur  lind kalamoni  shendosh si goc si cun ..!
una do theksoja goc jom po i du cunattttt.. :i ngrysur: 

respekte !

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Po po pranej jeni 7-fishi jon ne numer. Dun cuna qe ti cojn ke gocat pra  :ngerdheshje:  Jo qe ti vin cunat ke gocat :P

----------


## Pratolini

Une po perpiqem te shpjegoj se pse ekziston ky lloj "mentaliteti" sipas jush, por qe ne fakt mua me duket qe eshte me teper se sa mentalitet.

Kur gjykohet nje ngjarje, ciladoqofte ajo, duhet pare ne te dyja kendveshtrimet. Vetem keshtu mund te jesh realist dhe ti afrohesh se vertetes.
Zakonish i tille fenomen ndodh ne zonat rurale dhe shume me pak ne qytet.
Pse ndodh kjo : Jeta rurale ne fshatrat shqiptare eshte shume e prirur dhe e varur drejt punes fizike sic mund te jete punimi i tokes, ndertimi i shtepise (sepse fshataret tane nuk marrin ndertuesa dhe arkitekte per te ndertuar shtepine por e ndertojne vete) apo dhe pune te tjera me karakter fizik.

Kjo sjell nje nevojshmeri per te lindur mashkull, sepse vec ai mund te punoje token, te kullose bagetine apo te tjera pune te kesaj natyre.
Pra eshte domosdoshmeria dhe nevoja qe i con keta njerez drejt kerkeses per meshkuj. Mentaliteti kuptohet qe ka rolin e tij por edhe ai vete eshte pasoje e ketij faktori.

Gjithashtu duhet te jemi te ndergjegjshem qe vijme nga nje rregjim komunsit patriarkal, ku te drejtat e grave jane neperkembur ashtu sikurse shume te drejta te tjera. Kjo nga nje ndikim rrenjesor ne ate qe ne pranuam ta quajme mentalitet.

Megjithese keto arsye i shpjegova ne menyre te permbledhur, shpresoj te kem thene mjaftueshem qe ju te jeni te qarte me argumentat e mi. 

Jam i hapur per cdo debat dhe diskutim ne lidhje me keto !   Pratolini

----------


## DI_ANA

> Dua te flas dhe te denoj ketu nje mentalitet te vjeter qe ka populli yne persa i perket ardhjes ne jete te nje femije me seks femer....
> 
> 
> Pasoja e nje trajtimi te tille te femres...
> Shoqeria nuk emancipohet dot,sepse emancipimi vjen pasi te kemi barazi nepermjet formave te specieve njerezore.Ne momentin qe njera sundon,humbet barazia dhe nuk ka me marredhenie,por jane ceshtje pronesie.Njerezit kthehen ne sende dhe jane prone e njeri-tjetrit.Kjo forme marredhenieje ka ekzistuar dhe ekziston dhe pasoja eshte krijimi i nje individi te paemancipuar dhe shoqeri e prapambetur.Ne keto lloj marredheniesh mohohet pikerisht e drejta e te jetuarit.Te tjeret diktojne jeten e tjetrit.Ata qe kane forcen per te vendosur,kujtojne se jane fuqiplote dhe ne aparence jane.Por ne nje menyre te fshehte,personi tjeter,qe nuk mund te vendose per jeten,i krijon te tilla mjedise qe te vuajne te dy njesoj.
> Keto lloj marredheniesh punojne me mekanizmat e frikes dhe te dyshimit.E kane te mundur te ndertojne mekanizmat e gezimit dhe te te dashurit.
> Nje femer e lindur ne nje familje te tille nuk realizohet dot ne feminitetin e saj,femer,grua,nene.Ajo vertet lind femije,por nuk di ti beje qytetare,burra dhe gra qe mbajne pergjegjesi per veprimet e tyre,qe dine te kontrollojne fjalet e tyre,qe nuk bejne krime ne rruge,qe nuk shajne,qe nuk fyejne.
> Me fjalen nder ne kuptojme vetem sferen seksuale,deshirimin seksual te femres.Ndersa nderi qytetar eshte vepra qe ti ben,respekti per punen,pergjegjesite qe merr ne jete,per fjalen,per veprimin dhe per veten...
> Nderi eshte veprim i udhehequr nga mendimi dhe jo nga emocioni,sipas tradites sone.
> ...


Pikerisht keto qe thua ti me siper,i them te pasojat.....
Do te desha nje opinion me te bazuar.

----------


## Pratolini

Tek citimi qe perdorur une nuk i gjej keto qe thashe me lart ! Mos ndoshta i ke thene diku tjeter ?? Me oriento... (qe te jem me i qarte c ke shkruar)

Une nuk u perpoqa te sjell cfare ndodh, u perpoqa te sjell PERSE ndodh (sipas meje), sepsa me sa po vija re nga trajtimi qe anetaret po i bejne temes, ketu ngec puna apo jo ??

----------

